# I need a kick in the......pants



## heather (May 13, 2002)

Hi guys -
I've been away....partly by choice (haven't been doing so great - okay, I've been doing really bad).......and partly because I was actually out of town for a little while -
Wish you were all close enough by to Literally kick me in the pants, but online will have to do -
I need a good talkin' to!


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Consider yourself kicked!!!!!!!


----------



## MOJILL (Aug 27, 2002)

Heather...

you've heard the term "Pay it forward?" - - - well 

*Kick it forward! * 

I need one too. Not so much because I've been "bad" - --but my motivation to be particularly "good" is at zilch. I haven't been exercising in a week other than a little karate, been munching/snacking more than I need too, been sitting longer than necessary!

Thanks

Jill


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

You don't need a kick! You need a hug because you feel bad enough as it is!

There is no need for you to obsess over whatever "failure" that you perceive. Now, just pick yourself up, dust yourself off and go on.


----------



## crystalniche (Apr 4, 2005)

Today is the first day of the rest of your life so just pick it up again from here where you are right now and go on. You probably needed a little vacation from your diet. We all do sometimes.


----------

